# First week of June - Perdido Key & Orange Beach



## Stuckey (May 27, 2009)

Greetings to all,



The family and I are vacationing to Perdido Key the first week of June and I wanted to get in on some Saltwater fishing while I was down there. I picked up my 7 day license for Alabama and was looking for suggestions on where I could/should go and what to use to have fun. I'm just looking to catch and release and I'm not familiar at all with saltwater species other than Red/Black Drum and Specks. My knowledge on lures for saltwater is pretty weak too. I've fished freshwater all my life so my saltwater arsenal is poor. 



Last year I was down there I saw alot of people fishing around the Hwy 182 overpass west of the Flora-Bama. I figured this would be a great place to start.



Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.



Thanks!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

When you get in town feel free to come by our shop and I can give you the local report and get you set up on what you need and where to go.

Chris

Top Gun Tackle, Orange beach---251-981-3811


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Top Gun Tackle is a goodplace to start. I'd suggest surf fishing. Pompano, blue fish, small sharksare all common from the beach.Now if you in perdidoyour in Florida notAlabamaso a AL licensemay not do much good.You may want to check on Florida game and fish website to see if a license is required while fihsing from the beach. I know it's not required for FL residents. If you head east from Flora-bamaseveral miles there is Nation SeashoresState Park and it miles of beachwhere the sunbathers are not aabundant and fishing is pretty good. Don't waste your money on frozen bait.Buy live bait with shrimp or bull minnows.


----------



## Stuckey (May 27, 2009)

> *Jighead (5/27/2009)*Top Gun Tackle is a goodplace to start. I'd suggest surf fishing. Pompano, blue fish, small sharksare all common from the beach.Now if you in perdidoyour in Florida notAlabamaso a AL licensemay not do much good.You may want to check on Florida game and fish website to see if a license is required while fihsing from the beach. I know it's not required for FL residents. If you head east from Flora-bamaseveral miles there is Nation SeashoresState Park and it miles of beachwhere the sunbathers are not aabundant and fishing is pretty good. Don't waste your money on frozen bait.Buy live bait with shrimp or bull minnows.




Florida law would require me to buy a license to fish from the shore. I'm actually wanting to "get away" from the family to fish which is why I went with the Alabama license. :letsdrink



But if it is suggested that the fishing is better down the Pensacola coast then I may just have to eat that $60 and pick up a 3 day license..it's only $17. I just figured fishing would be better down Orange Beach and Gulf Shores.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The fishing at that time is good all throughout the N. gulf coast so i wouldn't worry about the difference in fishing between here and P'cola.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Closest to you, and if you're an early riser you can have some fun at Perdido Pass (the Hwy 182 bridge) at daybreak. Fish from the seawall on the west side with a gotcha and some wire leader. You can catch Spanish Macks, ladyfish, hardtails, and bluefish, but the bite does not last long after the sun hits the water. Folks catch reds around the bridge up in the day, but it's not hot action. On occasion there are specks in there.

If you're very sure footed you can fish the jetty, but it's a good way to break a leg so be careful (personally, I don't do it).

There is the Little Lagoon pass for trout if you're a wader.

Got to go.


----------

